# I was rejected by people around. Where should I go ?



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

This LG thing made me suffer for years. I could no longer be able to live in my country anymore with the humiliation I am getting everyday. (This LG even made my brother mad and harass me). I want to be a hermit but my country is not safe for a hermit (i.e security issue of underdeveloping country). Do you have any suggestion where or what country I should go to become a hermit and live far away from people ? (such as a large farm...etc). Some mountains are cool but they are too cold , esp. in the winter. I could go to another country by travelling visa and stay illegally there but I am afraid I will be deported by the authorities and will lose the expensive airplane ticket. If you have an idea of a place or you know someone I could pay to get fake marriage (so that I could become a legal citizen) then let me know. Plz help me ASAP. Thank you guys alot.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Australia? they give a working visa to work in farms then you can get a job I assume..

sorry about that. did you consider wearing plugs? I think anal plugs are the last shot

isn't your country large enough to just move to another city?


----------



## FARES (Dec 10, 2016)

The problem can be simple . Diet and sport . Shaving the pubic and around anus .i am still looking for the solution.i will not give up . I was thinking about run away from my country like you but now noooooo

the half of our proplem is thinking about it .

sorry I speak little English


----------

